# How many contacts do you have in your cell phone?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

How many contacts do you have in your cell phone? Just out of curiosity. For me right now it's between 51-100.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

33 - it's mostly for work and family.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

5 - friends and mom


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

31


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

8.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't own a cell phone (cell phones have been known to kill people). But if I did my only contacts would be my parents and my sisters.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

umm, this is SAS... why would "over 100" even be a choice :lol 

i only have 8.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

6 maybe, 3 of those are from the same person, only cell and house phone.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

don't have a cell phone.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

34

mostly work, family, and local takeout & pizza places


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

3 I think


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I have 8. Home and cell to a few friends, a couple of pizza places...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't have a cell phone because no one likes me. But I'm gonna be as fake and all as possible from now on so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My phone is a company phone. My contacts include everyone in my plant that also has one. I seldom use it


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have 14,but its not many on that list I actually have contact with.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't have a cell phone and I don't know who I would even call if I did.


----------



## dibilus (Dec 7, 2003)

I have 89, but no one calls me anymore. I never made a phone call to any of my friends. They were always the one calling me. Now they stopped for obvious reasons. Same with msn i have 120 contacts but they all stopped msg me because i never said 'hi' to them first. Everyone i meet lose contact with me after a few months because i never reciprocate, and they all begin to think i'm a snob.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

3...I don't even know why I have a cell phone since I'm incapable of speaking.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I only have my mother and father's numbers in my contact list. Someone at school exchanged numbers with me, so I also have that one listed, but it's not like we've called one another.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

1 to 50? Try 1 to 5. :fall


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero -- I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I don't have a cell phone and I don't know who I would even call if I did.


Hey, I gave you my phone number. If you had free night & weekend minutes you could call me. Aren't I at least worth free?

Actually, given how few SAS members take up my offer to call me, it seems I'm not popular even when FREE. I'm like trash -- folks won't even take me for nothing.

If anyone thinks I am worthy of talking to, just contact me and I'll give you my number. I'm willing to talk to anybody regardless of location, age, or gender.

Karl


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Logan X said:


> don't have a cell phone.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

No cell phone.
No contacts.


----------



## sasflower (Jan 9, 2007)

Around 40 or so, but my phone almost never gets used...


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

85 people but its a work phone. Couple of old friends in there but I don't speak with them much anymore.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

zero. I don't use mine. The only person I've called so far, with my new phone is my mom.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: re: How many contacts do you have in your cell phone?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> zero. I don't use mine. The only person I've called so far, with my new phone is my mom.


I would call you  I have around 85 contacts, I just text them mostly, I maybe talk to 45 of those people on a regular basis


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, given how few SAS members take up my offer to call me, it seems I'm not popular even when FREE. I'm like trash -- folks won't even take me for nothing.
> ...


I dont think its that people consider you "not worth" talking to Karl, but rather that they have fears and inadequacies in themselves of holding up a conversation worth having. I know that if I was on the phone with someone from SAS they would prolly realize (if they havent already) what a socially inept freak I am.

And my contacts are all of 4 (including my own home phone!!:lol how pathetic is that)


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

0.

i dont know how to set up contacts. i just go to recently dialed numbers (since i call the same few numbers all the time).

ive little interest in figuring out the cell phone. instruments of the devil, if you ask me. i use mine as little as possible.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Probably about 3. One is my mom, and the other two are my dad and grandma for emergencies. Then again, I don't exactly know what is meant by contacts. Shows how much I know about cell phones, let alone use them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Zero


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i voted 1-50, but it's more like ..7... a couple instructors, couple classmates, my Bf, parent's home & cell.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm currently cell phone/contact list free.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

22, many (most?) of whom I don't keep in contact with.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My cell phone was my dad's. Thank goodness for you range because I can say 1-50 :banana. I think there is around 30, with five really only being mine.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

two


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

4. And one of those people hates me and refuses to talk to me. I should delete that one, I guess. :sigh


----------

